# skin problems?



## erk (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I've posted this before on another forum, but would like to get input from the nice people here.

I've read that when Red Tegus mature they have "skin problems". 
1. What type of problems exactly (shedding, blisters)?
2. Is there any written scientific proof of these problems?
3. Has anybody with Red Tegus experienced these problems?
4. What about the "Red Tegus need more fruit" theory?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

Bobby and I were talking and as i remember he didn't put much trust in the fruit theory maybe he will clarify.. sorry i couldn't be more help :?


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 18, 2007)

I've read many times that they need fruit as well. I put fruit in with mine almost every meal but he only eats it every now and then. How often should a tegu shed? Does it vary, or is there some kind of normal time frame between sheds? Anyone know?


----------



## erk (Nov 18, 2007)

That's the problem, I've read all over that they "need more fruit in their diet", but I haven't found a site that backs up that statement with some facts. Can anybody post a link or two that may shed some light on this issue?

My Tegu has shed 3 times in the last 4 weeks, but he is a special case.  He is a baby that came to me 1 month ago. He was a little under weight, but now he's a fat little monster.


----------

